# K9 pup



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi guys,
Has anyone got an atomic K9 pup?
Im planning to get one soon and was wondering what colors work well?

Or would anyone recommend a different top water lure?

Cheers
loboloco


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

lol!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

LoboLoco said:


> Hi guys,
> Has anyone got an atomic K9 pup?
> Im planning to get one soon and was wondering what colors work well?
> 
> ...


Love them.

The green and clear one worked well for me over christmas, and the clear spotty one.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Lefty, my first thoughts were that you were having a kid. Then I realised it's for your dogs.

Your dogs have legs, they don't need that.


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Lucky Craft Pencil 52 in colour Fantasy Moss? ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Or 3 k9 pups for the same price. You decide


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Or 6 Gladiator Flitters (Towadi rip off's) for the same price :twisted: 
viewtopic.php?p=346629#p346629


----------

